

Ask HN: Examples of Great UX? - stevenj

What sites, products, or services have a great user experience?<p>Edit: the things that I know of are all popular things -- like Apple products, Facebook, Dropbox, HN. I'm most interested in discovering new, and perhaps niche things that I'm missing.<p>Even if I don't find a certain product or service useful, I love discovering great user experiences.
======
bdclimber14
I always thought the USPS address change process was a great experience:
[https://moversguide.usps.com/icoa/icoa-main-
flow.do?executio...](https://moversguide.usps.com/icoa/icoa-main-
flow.do?execution=e1s4)

------
staunch
A lot of people like Mailchimp's UX.

I lean towards Hacker News' style: boring/minimalist/functional.

~~~
revorad
Mailchimp's branding is great and the user experience is nice, except when it
comes to actually using their web UI. It is probably the most annoying part of
my workflow on any given day. Finding a control for a specific feature is like
a bit of a treasure hunt. Their forms editor is a crash course in how not to
design usable software.

It's sadly yet another app, which compromises usability for shiny design
(another one is Convore).

~~~
SabrinaDent
If you;d like to contrast the MailChimp "shiny on the outside, shitty on the
inside" experience with a direct competitor, log into Campaign Monitor. It is
comparative bliss. I am also a fan of the outside, as it happens - its a nice
site:

<http://www.campaignmonitor.com>

------
marilyn
The Dominos Pizza online ordering system has surprisingly impressive UX
design.

------
imechura
Hipmunk is an example of great UX for advanced users of airline services.

~~~
han_shot_first
I agree. I believe Alexis Ohanian had a big hand in designing the user
interface. He's got an eye for good design & user experience.

 _CC:<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kn0thing> _

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, but I really just polished it up a bit before we launched (that is,
the core interface was already built - just needed a few better color choices
and font tweaks, that sort of thing).

I'm most proud of designing the mascot & logo, anyway ;)

~~~
imechura
Alexis, I sling code for availability and reservation systems at an airline in
Dallas and was showing off Hipmunk to some industry veteran analysts this
morning. Needless to say they where all very impressed with the usability of
the site.

Major kudos to you guys from someone who has coded against QPX availabilities.

This goes to show that UX is not about reducing page refreshes and adding AJAX
niceties. In this case it was about creating an interface that a departure
control agent would feel comfortable with and presenting it in a manner that
your standard business traveler could benefit from.

~~~
kn0thing
Glad to hear it! Thanks for spreading the word and passing along the positive
feedback. I'll make sure Steve & Adam see this. BTW, have you seen the hipmunk
iPhone app Danilo Campos wrote? <http://blog.hipmunk.com/hipmunk-for-iphone-
post-mortem>

~~~
imechura
I did see that blog posting early on, but since I am a chronic NONREVER I did
not install the app. BTW, if you guys ever have some questions regarding
airline stuff feel free to give me a shout and I'll help however I can and
pass your question around the office. After working for some of your
competitors in a previous life it is refreshing to see what you guys are
doing.

~~~
kn0thing
Well then, how shall I contact you? (my email is alexis at hipmunk) Don't be a
stranger!

------
JamesDB
This blog showcases some awesome little UI features -
<http://littlebigdetails.com/>

------
slysf
Mephobox has an excellent collection of great designs:

<http://box.mepholio.com/>

